# Using NAT with Cisco ASA 5510 Firewall



## networkguy12345 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was under the impression that those global addresses that we used with NAT were from the outside IP addresses range?

Lets say my outside IP address is idk 192.112.40.11 /30 and I only had two usable IPs (since you can't use network and broadcast IPs) so how would I set up NAT for a couple of Inside addresses with a shorting of addresses like this? Idk if that makes sense what I'm trying to say...

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you only need one ip to nat so your question isn't clear to me.


----------



## networkguy12345 (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, am I corrct when I say you get the available global addresses for NAT from the Outside Interface IP address range?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

in cisco talk yep that would be correct.

or you could just say you are getting an internet routable ip from your isp


----------

